# Clomid?



## Miranda79 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi

I was just wondering if any of you ladies had been successful on clomid?  

I have few follicles and very low amh (2.4).  

I am having monthly blood tests to see if I am ovulating - but the dr says that whilst most months there is a spike in my results - it doesn't say for definate whether or not I have ovulated.

And so, with time against me I am wondering whether to try Clomid?  

My GP has said she can recommend me taking Clomid to my fertility Dr but I am a little sceptical and thinking he'll just want me to start IVF (... money!)

Anyway, I'de appreciate your thoughts/stories.

Thanks


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Miranda
With 3-4 follicles at last scan and amh of 1.17 I'm wondering the same as you..I have been having acupuncture and chinese herbs for last few weeks in an attempt to improve egg quality and have appt with consultant on wed when I plan to ask him about clomid. I suspect he will recommend ivf instead but I will keep you posted
Chloe xx


----------

